# german medival song cover



## Ijaron (May 24, 2017)

hello everyone i am norjia and a few days ago a asked two songwriters if i could cover their song "Wolfsblume" it took a while though after that i had a voice only cover. this song revolves around a werewolf seeking for love and finally finding it the whole video has lyrics and is in the first person perspective so if you sing it yourself you sing about yourself being a werewolf


----------

